# Looking For Accessories?? Look here.



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

So I have been looking around for places to find dog stuff, toys and mostly spiked collars. I today found a site that I think im in love with! The collars they have are really well priced! I am surprised! So I thought I would be nice and share my findings 

(If I posted this in the wrong spot then please move it, im sorry if I did.)

So here is my helpful guide to finding fashionable dog collars, leashes, and harnesses!

_Here is the site that I found for collars, spiked, regular, and custom at great prices!_ - Dog Collars, Dog Tags, Pet ID Tags, Personalized Pet Collars, NFL Collars & more!

_WOW! These collars on this site are well, BIG and unique_!- Big Custom Dog Collars, Pink Dog Collars, Pitbull Collars for Large Dogs

_Want to stand out in the crowd? Then go here!_ - Chicago Bully Pride

_Like the expensive stuff? This is the place for you. _- Pit Bull Gear. Gear for you and your Dog. Quality Gear - Built to Last. Dog Collars, Harnesses, Leashes, Shirts, Hats, Tank Tops, Sweatshirts, Hoodies, Nutrition, Vinyl Banners, Decals & more!

_This is where I get my treat supplies and chews_ - Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products

If any one else has some good sites for dog stuff, such as treats, collars, and harnesses then feel free to share to! I am still looking around for good priced nice looking stuff ;D


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some more sites- Pit bull Collars, Pit bull muzzle, Pit bull Lesh , Pit bull Harnesses

Collars, chains, harnesses - Gear for Pitbull breed dog - Pitbull collars,Pitbull harnesses,Pitbull muzzles,Pitbull leashes and more : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies

Simple and cheap collars - http://www.bulldogsupplycompany.com/collars.html


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a couple sights with the more traditional ApBT in mind.
Affordable, but long lasting and durable. 
Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars
Home

Btw, anyone buying a collar, stay away from the spiked garbage.
Only neophytes and wanna be's put that stuff on their dogs (9 out of 10 times)
To me, it makes a dog look weak (and their owner.)
Spiked collars were made for cur dogs that can't handle being bit, lol.
The ApBT was known as the naked warrior.....didn't need a collar for protection, lol. 

Besides, it only hurts the breeds image even more, as the general population has no clue to the things I just pointed out.
Well, I should say the "new school,", lol.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I can agree with what you said. Some of those spiked collars are just ridiculous. Who even came up with the idea to take spikes that far? As for the owners it shows they just want to look tough, and for the dogs it gives them the bad rep look.

As for me getting a spiked collar I like this one- SmoothStud Name Plate Leather Dog Collar
This collar has the smooth spikes, so technically they dont really look like spikes. Just lumps.

I also personally like this style - Bullet Stud Name Plate Leather Dog Collar

I guess it just depends on what people like, and what they want their dog to look like. Each person has their own opinion and can dress their dog as they feel they need to or want to.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

hey jaws i see that you're in arizona if you're near phoenix you can check out the pitbull store everyone i know loves it I personally have yet to check it out what you can do (if you havent heard of them) is google it lol or message me for their number I'll probably be checking it out soon


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

rabbit said:


> hey jaws i see that you're in arizona if you're near phoenix you can check out the pitbull store everyone i know loves it I personally have yet to check it out what you can do (if you havent heard of them) is google it lol or message me for their number I'll probably be checking it out soon


Phnx is an hour plus drive for me sadly. Otherwise I would go there and check it out. Maybe the next time we make a trip to phnx I will go down there and see it.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Found another one -- > http://www.bigalspets.com

This one might make you spend too much. So be careful XD


----------



## emilyee (Jul 13, 2012)

All of these accessories are for dog. 
Thousands of cheap dog tags are listed here.That is very good info for me.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This one is a member here, and he makes very good collars. I have 2 for Ecko, and 1 on the way. I also had him make one for my chihuahua. I've also had him make one for my BFF's dog, and her sisters dog. Solid, flat buckle, and last a long time.

Nizmos K9 Supply


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

some that i like 
http://www.jefferspet.com/
http://www.countrybrookdesign.com/
http://www.pikoda.com/
http://www.dogids.com/
http://www.flyingdogcollars.com/


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh I like Jeffers. That's a good one.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

My boys have Stillwater leather harness' and Nizmo collars. High quality, long lasting. Nizmo is great, I got mine and my fat neck boy didn't fit it so Nizmo made me another one with an additional 3" on it without any additional charge.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to share this fun little place. It's for pit bull decals. You can pick a decal and add text while moving it all around to be the way you want. You can even change the font and colors. It's pretty neat!

Decal Pitbull


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Another one that is based close to me. I felt the need to share the local business 

Rad N Bad Collars "Your Dog Deserves It!"


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I had posted about these guys before but no one had heard of them so here they are again I love their Frisbees! And their balls are awesome!
Dog Toys | West Paw Design


----------



## damiengentle (Feb 12, 2015)

can you please tell me the price of this pet accessories and also tell me all these accessories are suitable for each and every pet of every breed.


----------

